# Snell Speakers, Apogee Stage Mini Grand, and HSU VTF 15h



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

There is an estate sale near me that has Snell speakers, Apogee Stage Mini Grand, and a HSU Research VTF15h for sale. I'm somewhat familiar with the HSU Research reputation but don't know anything about Snell and Apogee Stage. Anyone have opinions on these speakers? If so, any clue what a good price would be? Unfortunately I don't have specific model numbers. There is also an unopened Audio Research Reference 150 Tube Amplifier, a JVC powered subwoofer, and B&W center channel speaker. I'd love to hear opinions on all of this stuff. Thanks.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, hard to say. Snell made some outstanding speakers, really just depends... I would not hesitate to go for them but, depends on what they are.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, Snell made some nice speakers.


----------



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

Went out there and the Snell's were the George Lucas THX branded ones. Was $1500 for 7 speakers (5.2 system). The HSU VTF-15-h were $1100 for the pair (those things are huge by the way) and the Apogee Stage Mini Grands were $1500 for the pair I think . There were thousands of CDs, LPs, Blue Rays, etc but it was really too crowded to look around. I might swing back by tomorrow when they cut the price on everything and see if I can't get a deal on something.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Apogee speakers were great sounding as I recall, but also very picky on what amplifier sounded good with them. If i recall correctly they were not an easy load either, but they were excellent sounding with the right combo. :T

Here is a review of the Apogees. http://www.stereophile.com/content/...eakers-thomas-j-norton-apogee-mini-grand-1994


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like it could be a pretty good deal. I think that Snell speaker package was about $5000.00 if they are in great shape they could well be a fantastic bargain.


----------

